# Another 75 samples good news / bad news



## phinds (May 8, 2013)

Well, there's good news and bad news. The good news is that thanks to my generous friend David Clark, I now have another 75 samples for the site.

The bad news is that thanks to that damned David Clark I now have a whole bunch more work to do !

This set of 75 samples is radically different from the previous batch of almost 200 that he had sent to me. In that batch, if a sample had been off by 1/32" in length or 1/64" in width, it would have stuck out like a sore thumb. This batch was apparently made with the rule of thumb to use the standard IWCS sample size "sort of / more or less". At least they're mostly that big or bigger, but the trimming is really sloppy in many cases and some were band-sawed to thickness instead of planed. In short, VERY sloppy.

BUT ... the good news for the site is that near as I can tell, they are reasonably representative of the woods so will make good additions to the site.

[attachment=24567]


----------



## Molokai (May 8, 2013)

If you ever publish a book of all the woods you have, i would buy one. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## healeydays (May 8, 2013)

Paul,

It sounds like you need a graduate student from a local college with a major in forestry to help you out for some college credit.

Mike B


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Paul,
> 
> It sounds like you need a graduate student from a local college with a major in forestry to help you out for some college credit.
> 
> Mike B



What a great idea ... wish there were such a thing around here ... slave labor, just what I need


----------



## healeydays (May 8, 2013)

I thought you were down the street from Syracuse? They have a forestry program...

http://www.esf.edu/


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2013)

healeydays said:


> I thought you were down the street from Syracuse? They have a forestry program...
> 
> http://www.esf.edu/



I am. I'll have to check that out. Cornell is also nearby and I don't know what they have either. Thanks.


----------



## HomeBody (May 10, 2013)

What are the standard sizes for wood samples? If his were sloppy, mine were off the chart. I cut the samples I sent you to fit in a small FRB. Post the standard size you are looking for and next time I'll do better. Gary


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> What are the standard sizes for wood samples? If his were sloppy, mine were off the chart. I cut the samples I sent you to fit in a small FRB. Post the standard size you are looking for and next time I'll do better. Gary



Oh, I take any size sample and my sample boxes are about half and half between IWCS "standard" sizes and what-the-****-all. Actually, I like them a little bigger than IWCS size, which is 3"x6"x.5", and when I make my own, I make them bigger. Particularly thicker.

This guy, however, ADVERTISES his as IWCS standard and then doesn't deliver that.


----------

